# Munin Network Interface



## denniskai1234 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello.

I installed today on my FreeBSD 9.2 Server munin.

All work's fine but just the traffic graph isn't working.


```
2014/04/04 15:00:03 [WARNING] Service if_em0 on ns317603.ip-37-49-48.eu/127.0.0.1:4949 returned no data for label obytes
2014/04/04 15:00:03 [WARNING] Service if_em0 on ns317603.ip-37-49-48.eu/127.0.0.1:4949 returned no data for label rbytes
```

This stands in the munin-update.log

Munin-node.log


```
2014/04/04-11:55:03 [28809] Error output from if_em0:
2014/04/04-11:55:03 [28809] 	netstat: kvm not available: /dev/mem: Permission denied
2014/04/04-12:00:00 CONNECT TCP Peer: "[127.0.0.1]:19410" Local: "[127.0.0.1]:4949"
```

On my other FreeBSD 9.2 system it works without any problems.


----------



## denniskai1234 (Apr 10, 2014)

Got still the Problem...


----------



## trh411 (Apr 10, 2014)

denniskai1234 said:
			
		

> ```
> 2014/04/04 15:00:03 [WARNING] Service if_em0 on ns317603.ip-37-49-48.eu/127.0.0.1:4949 returned no data for label obytes
> 2014/04/04 15:00:03 [WARNING] Service if_em0 on ns317603.ip-37-49-48.eu/127.0.0.1:4949 returned no data for label rbytes
> ```
> ...



It's been a while since I've used sysutils/munin, but since both your errors have to do with the ifem_ wildcard plugin, I would focus my attention there. Are you sure you have the plugin installed and configured properly, and identically to your other installations? Have you given the plugin the proper permissions (cf. "permission denied" error). IIRC, plugins need to be mode 755.

I have had success in the past using Debugging Munin plugins to debug plugin behaviour. Maybe it will help you?


----------



## denniskai1234 (Apr 11, 2014)

munin-node-configure --shell
# The following plugins caused errors:
# if_:
#       Junk printed to stderr
#       No valid suggestions
# if_errcoll_:
#       Junk printed to stderr
#       No valid suggestions
# mysql_:
#       Non-zero exit during autoconf (2)
# ntp_:
#       Non-zero exit during autoconf (2)
# ntp_states:
#       Non-zero exit during autoconf (2)

I tried to create the symlinks myself and then i got the erros which i post here.

On the other Freebsd System all works.

So when i launch nload and look at the Interface name it looks so:


----------



## trh411 (Apr 13, 2014)

denniskai1234 said:
			
		

> On the other Freebsd System all works.


From what I remember, the plugin errors you got indicate an error with the plugin itself, not with the base sysutils/munin.

Have you done a detailed audit to find discrepancies between one of your FreeBSD systems on which the ifem_ plugin works and the one on which it does not work? I would compare: the versions of sysutils/munin; the executable sizes, the configuration files (identical and contain the same global, group level, node level, plugin level and fieldname level directives); the plugins and versions of plugins; the plugins configurations; etc.

I'm afraid I don't have anything more specific to offer at this time.


----------

